# Tightening of Uterus at 14+5 weeks, is it normal??



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

As you can see from my history below I worry terribly when pregnant!!

My concern at the moment is I am getting the odd tightening of my uterus, it isnt painful at all only noticable. I am 14+5 weeks and was concerned its way too early for braxton hicks (although its my 4th pregnancy and I am a skinny size 8/10 figure) and that last year I only go these tightening when I was passing the head of twin 1 (it became detached when I lost that twin at 16+3 weeks) and then never really settled until full on contractions started at 18 weeks with twin 2.

I am pregnant with one baby this time so was hoping that my uterus could get further (I have a mild bicornuate uterus that Drs say is bad enough to effect things!!) at least to a 22 week size of singleton having been the size of 18 weeks twin pregnancy before.

Could you let me know if I should worry about this and contact my midwife (would rather not cos DH stresses everytime I have a twinge) or is it normal for this stage of pregnancy??
Thanks for your help

Sarah xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Your uterus can have braxton hicks from 12 weeks onwards, but most people don't feel them till much later.  With your size, any activity in your uterus will be felt much clearer, so this is probably why.  If you are still worried though, ask to be checked over, it's perfectly understandable to be worried with your history, so I'm sure they won't mind,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Emilycaitlin

Thanks hunni, thats reassured me a bit. I am at hospital next friday seeing my obs for first time so will mention it then if it dont get too bad in the mean time   

Sarah x


----------

